# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Avvio, Doro, Pantech, Huawei Gxxx and more added

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Avvio, Doro, Pantech, Huawei Gxxx and more added.*  *ARE YOU READY FOR MORE???....*  *Official Release zZ-Key StuFF&Calc v0.10 "Happy Vacations".*  *Fast and Safe unlock standalone Calculation via IMEI,NO server, NO internet,
no cable, not patch, not unsupported firmware.*  *Models added: 
Avvio:
---------------------------------------
Avvio 410 (First in the World in add calc nck only via imei) * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  Thx to ..Nannocell.. for test report  
Pantech:
---------------------------------------------
Pantech P7040p (First in the World)
Pantech P2030 Breeze III (First in the World)  
Pantech C630 Martha
Pantech C740 Matrix
Pantech C790 Reveal
Pantech C600
Pantech C810 Duo
Pantech C820 Matrix Pro
Pantech P2000 Breeze II
Pantech C610
Pantech P2020 Ease
Pantech P6010 Pursuit II
Pantech P7000 Impact
Pantech P1010
Pantech P7040 Link
Pantech P8000 Crossover
Pantech P9020 Pursuit
Pantech P9050 Laser
-------------------------------------------- 
Doro:
--------------------------------------------
Doro 345
Doro 345 GSM
Doro 409
Doro 409s
Doro 410
Doro 410s
Doro 610
Doro 610s
-------------------------------------------- 
Huawei Gxxx
--------------------------------------------
Huawei G7206
Huawei G7206c
Huawei G7206E
Huawei G7206D
-------------------------------------------- 
Others:
--------------------------------------------
KPN KPN-Touch
--------------------------------------------*   *Note: This is just an small gift to our customer, new main module and others HOT modules will be ready soon...!* 
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Dongle update is required*   *It's time to fly* *
Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

